# New zombie head



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

This is my most complete head for my Zombie Army, AKA; Zombie disco front yard panic 2010...more to come..
I will be adding casted ears, glossing & detailing the eyes, & painting the head overall...but I am not done with it as of yet, thinking about hair, too...
If it ends up being a failed experiment, it will be moved to the back line of troops.
I would like some BLUNT opinions on this, IF you follow the "It sucks royal ass" with "this is how you do it" posts, I'm OK with that. I am at a stopping point & want some critical advice, Not sure where I am going from here. Many others in the works, but not there yet......
Also, I have been posting progress of the origins & progress of the army in my albums, if your interested...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I like the look of his mouth those will shurley do some scareing


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Good start, I would sink the eyes in more and push the lips in instead of out for more of the the dead look.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, sunken eyes would look much better. I don't think I can push the eyes back physically without doing some major damage . To appear more sunken in, should I build up the surrounding areas & darken the area closest to the eyes? 
I was thinking of building up the forehead a bit more too.
Is the shape of the exaggerated offset lips "good"? Would it look better to reduce the lip size by bulking up the surrounding areas or by removing (sanding/grinding) some of it?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I really like this look that you've created. All my stuff is starting to look alike even to me, lol. I look forward to seeing your army in action -


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I like it...reminds me of Chaney's Phantom of the Opera

The only thing that feels a little "off" to me is that the face itself seems a little flat, but I wouldn't necessarily change it. Nice job


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think it looks cool the way it is, he looks like he is swollen a bit from decomposition, very creepy looking.:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think he looks good. Add some scragley hair, and maybe a cheek slash. I love the idea of your Zombie disco. Will you be able to find some really tacky 70's clothes?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, scragley hair would be good, change the mouth shapes as well as the number of teeth so they look a little different from each other. Looking forward to seeing your painting.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very creepy looking, nice job!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*cool*

it's a different look. i kinda like it. somehow you need to make is scarier...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with Chicken...it reminds me of Phantom. 

The great thing about projects made by so many different people - each one lends something from the owner. He has a unique look to him...something ambiguous.

I like it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Yes, scragley hair would be good, change the mouth shapes as well as the number of teeth so they look a little different from each other. Looking forward to seeing your painting.


I agree with bone dancer about the hair and the teeth. the teeth look too straight to me maybe you can angle a few a them and round some off. Have fun and play with it the kids will love it no matter what. I know that we do. Nice work can we see more?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah, hair would be good, other wise, he is pretty creepy, can't wit to see more!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

*Head update*

Did a little more work on this head. Bulked up the upper portions a bit, then repainted a little.
I would love to give the eyes a more sunken appearance, but they were my first attempt, made of paper mache & don't want to replace them. It would do too much damage & be too much work. I have made a new eye type that can be altered in future heads and are not as fragile.
As for the "flat" look to it, it is off a "newer" head blank. I am realising that the master mold will have to be reworked to clone a more "natural" rounded look. On another head blank, lots of clay has helped round it out some.
I thought he looked a bit familiar, more how a roommate I had long ago looked, than the classic Phantom... But his look will be unique, no others planned to look like him. I think that it would look good to put him in some 70's disco clothes & position it w/ a hand on his hip, #1 in the air.... 
Hair.... Um yes?.. I have absolutely no idea how to do that yet... any help would be greatly appreciated, tho I know I saw somthing about that on this site, some wear...
As for scary, I think that alongside 8-12 of his buddies in various states of decay in close quarters with one another, when you don't expect to encounter them..... could work.... Of course I find bill & tax collectors, lawyers, politicians, family emergencies & sandpaper salesmen terrifying.... not flesh-eating un-dead ghouls....... :googly:
Thanks for the fresh eyes on this, I have learned much so far, but have much to learn still... More pics on my album, on my profile of the army & progress......


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

He's looking good, but don't get too tied up on the details or you'll never get the army finished. As for hair, I've found some wigs and especially hair pieces at Goodwill very reasonably priced. Also, if you have kids . . . salvaging hair pieces from old dolls are a good source. If you have any contact with daycares, dance classes, little league teams, lower elementary schools, Sunday schools, etc., put the word out for any dolls to be thrown away to be sent to you.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking really good Zurgh. I can't wait to see the body and head completed. The army of zombies are going to look fantastic! Oh and the black paint in the gum area really brings out the teeth...nice job!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I think he looks great! I also think the teeth and gums look awesome.
My only suggestion is using something to make his eyes look glassy / milky.
People use watered down Elmer's glue, if i'm correct.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Lookin good. It's got personality.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

You're doing good, Zurgh, keep going the direction you feel. The great thing about making this stuff is that it doesn't HAVE to be as realistic as possible. You can stylize your creations to have a certain look or personality that is all your own. Oversized eyes, extended lips, high/low cheek bones, long arms, or other small differences can make your display pop and stick in peoples minds.

It's easy to make something look real, it's amazing to make something like no-one has ever seen before.


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks awesome Z!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Patent Zero is now enrolled as a Pro-trainee-Swimmer...


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I think you already have a good look going. I like to play with my stuff in the lighting. It helps me get a better idea of and feel for what others will see. Id think for zombies that haven't been turned long a wet look is good.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great pic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's such a great offbeat face on that creature, Z!


----------

